# Looking for Fisher push plates - 1981 Toyota



## Amos (Jan 22, 2009)

I have an 1981 Toyota Plow truck, been plowing with it for 12 years with a mongrel plow set up - manual angle Western blade, homemade push plates, Jeep pump (belt driven) - and it is very old and tired. Last year the front quandrant broke in 3 places, I've welded it, but had to fill in the holes for the manual angle to keep it sound.
I found and purchased a 1989 Fisher Speedcast 7' plow (excellent condition) that came off a GMC s-15. I would love to put the new Fisher on my Toyota, however finding the push plates for the 79-83 Toyota is nearly impossible. 
I would love to find the correct push plates, does anyone know of or selling push plates for my vintage Toyota?
Also, have a question. I did find a set of 1984 -85 push plates, but according to Fisher's site, the plates are very different. Does anyone know if the 84-85 push plates would fit my 81? 
My old Toyota is a great plow rig, I've owned it since I was 18, bought it from my dad with 80k - 21 years ago, been plowing with it since 1997, 278,000 miles and still going strong, pushes like a tank!
Any input / suggestions are welcome.
Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Amos (Jan 22, 2009)

Good news,
After a very discouraging search, I was ready to fab my own plates, but a visit to one of the salvage yards that has some used plow equipment, the owner told me he had an 84 Toyota deep in his yard (and under some snow) with a Fisher Speedcast mounted to it. So I went for a walk, found the truck he spoke of, after some snow removal, armed with measurements and photos of my truck, I quickly realized that with minimal mods an 84 set of plates will fit my 81.
So I bought the 84 plates, tonight - a day before a fairly large snow storm - I cut the old plow frame off my truck (I welded the old frame to the truck 12 years ago) and "dry fit: the 84 plates, they will fit, the only mod I have to do is purchase some angle iron to extend the front cross member. Evidently, the biggest difference between the 81 and 84 Toyota pickups, is the cross member. 
It appears that the crossmember on the 84 is slightly ahead of the front spring shackle, in stead directly inline and above the shackle. When I bolt the plates to the spring shackle bolt, the rear plate bolt holes lines up with the exiting holes in the frame. No interference with steering, shocks or suspension movement. 
By installing a 2" X 2" angle welded the to the outer portion of the cross member, which will then allow me to bolt the plates to the new piece of angle, as Fisher designed it for an 84. 
I will post some photos of my installation. Going to be good to get that Fisher mounted and plow some snow!


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*great recovery Amos*

''good find ''under the snow , way to get it together too.


----------

